# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Premium IV vs Easyway SB ?

## BAM

HI,
Any thoughts on either service ?
-brian

----------


## phil62

We have had nothing but good experiences with PremiumIV. We never used Easyway SB, so can't comment. 

Phil

----------


## soyabeans

we have also had great experiences with PremiumIV.

----------


## KevinS

I've known Vincent and Jim from their previous employment on the island, since before they started Premium IV.  I've had nothing but good experiences with them.  I'm sure that the folks at Easyway are nice people too, but I don't know them.  I go with who I know, and I have no hesitation in recommending Premium IV.

----------


## andynap

> I've known Vincent and Jim from their previous employment on the island, since before they started Premium IV.  I've had nothing but good experiences with them.  I'm sure that the folks at Easyway are nice people too, but I don't know them.  I go with who I know, and I have no hesitation in recommending Premium IV.



Ditto

----------


## Tiffany

We've used both and have enjoyed excellent service.  Have been loyal to Premium IV after Vincent (and Renaldo on SXM side) went above and beyond in helping us when our flight to SXM was delayed and we didn't land until after sundown which prevented us from getting to SBH that day.  He booked a room for us in SXM, took us there, picked us up the next morning and had us on the first Winair flight over that morning.  We are forever grateful to him for minimizing our stress that trip (had our kids with us too) and do not hesitate to recommend Premium IV.

----------


## Karen

> I've known Vincent and Jim from their previous employment on the island, since before they started Premium IV.  I've had nothing but good experiences with them.  I'm sure that the folks at Easyway are nice people too, but I don't know them.  I go with who I know, and I have no hesitation in recommending Premium IV.



Agree.

----------


## Hermanab

St Barth Services did a great job getting us here after the blizzard last week!  Our flight finally left JFK at 5:15pm.  Brice and company arranged a hotel room in St Maarten, brought us to the hotel, and arranged for an early flight in the morning over to St Barth.  A great stress reducer!!!

----------


## stbartshopper

Every review we read about Premium IV on this Forum and other locales is consistently tops! Don't think you can go wrong either way!

----------


## cec1

No personal experience with EasyWay, except insofar as I've seen guests at The Normandie be served by the company -- highly professional, on-time, and nice people.  On the other hand, a long and enjoyable acquaintance with Vincent and Jim lead me to Premium IV whenever Wendy and I need VIP services, and -- as others attest -- they always "deliver" (with a smile).

----------


## Chipper

Vincent, James and Rinaldo are all wonderful (PremiumIV), agree with the above comments and highly rec.

----------


## Islander

> Vincent, James and Rinaldo are all wonderful (PremiumIV), agree with the above comments and highly rec.



Just to "Render to Caesar what is Caesar's...." 

Rinaldo does *NOT* work for Premium IV. 

Rinaldo Rogers works for *Halley Aviation Services*, a travel company based in SXM airport.

P.IV is using Halley Aviation as a third-party provider for their VIP services in SXM. Just as much as St Barth Services, EasyWay, Caribbean Charter Flights and others do.

The credit for a "job well done" on the SXM side of things, is to be given to Rinaldo, the individual!

On the SBH side of things, then each company can take credit, and I'm sure each one of them has great services....Vincent (P IV), Brice (St Barth Services), Priscilla (EasyWay) all provide similar quality services.

----------


## vincentsbh

hi everyone
thank you for all the nice words,

we are ALL ( services companies sbh & sxm),  operating for making your vacation as SMOOTH as possible, none of us are better , nor worst from one to the other.
we might just do it all a little bit differently ..

we re just ALL trying to be up to your expectations.

..._if any of you want to extend your stay...i can always lose your passports.. for a week or two..( BUCKET Race WEEK END!!!)_

thank you 
Vincent
Premium IV

----------


## cec1

A very gracious note, Vincent . . . as you always are!  I think you and Jim also should be given credit for setting a standard in service that others have followed . . . so that each service can do things in its own special way.  WEll done!

----------


## stbartshopper

Is Easyway SB the same as Saint Barth Services?

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Vincent, See you soon  ....and I need my bear hug from Rinaldo !  :Wink-slap:

----------


## cec1

> Is Easyway SB the same as Saint Barth Services?



No . . . different companies.

----------


## Islander

For those who want to get in touch with Rinaldo directly, and skip the extra fee charged by the St Barths companies for the exact same service in SXM, here is the contact info:

Rinaldo Rogers
Halley Aviation Services

halleytravel@sintmaarten.net
Rinaldorogers@gmail.com

+1 721 546 7664
+1 721 559 1008
+1 721 546-7660

Halley provides VIP Transit Service in SXM. Their rates are as follows:

$60.00
1 person

$85.00
2 persons

$125.00
3-5 persons

$175.00
6-9 persons

$10.00
10+ (per head charge)



Includes:

Curbside meeting
Assistance with commercial airline checkin processes
Expeditious escort through immigration/security formalities
Assistance with priority boarding where applicable
Access to airport lounge
Extraordinary services on request
Seamless transfer services between flights
Assistance with baggage reclaim or transfer
Immigration/Customs clearance
Transportation services (if requested)



Do your homework and compare! :eagerness:

----------


## JEK

> For those who want to get in touch with Rinaldo directly, and skip the extra fee charged by the St Barths companies for the exact same service in SXM, here is the contact info:
> 
> Rinaldo Rogers
> Halley Aviation Services
> 
> halleytravel@sintmaarten.net
> Rinaldorogers@gmail.com
> 
> +1 721 546 7664
> ...




While this is a nice PSA,  I suggest we on the forum should support our advertisers.

----------


## Islander

Honesty and candor are qualities not shared by all posters, including those sitting at the top. I am also a believer in business support of our advertisers (did you read your PM's lately?)

Nevertheless, I'm confident forum members will enjoy the $$$ savings.

PS: Rinaldo and Halley can only assist in SXM, not SBH. For SBH, only the above-mentioned companies can assist.

----------


## elgreaux

Good to know, Islander, thanks.

----------


## Chipper

> For those who want to get in touch with Rinaldo directly, and skip the extra fee charged by the St Barths companies for the exact same service in SXM, here is the contact info:
> 
> Rinaldo Rogers
> Halley Aviation Services
> 
> halleytravel@sintmaarten.net
> Rinaldorogers@gmail.com
> 
> +1 721 546 7664
> ...



To be fair to Prem IV....  Besides the service in SXM, there is also service when one arrives in SBH. That is why it costs more.
And all 3, Rinaldo, Vincent and James do a great job (btw, I never have said Rinaldo works exclusively for Prem IV).

----------


## Islander

> Vincent, James and Rinaldo are all wonderful (PremiumIV), agree with the above comments and highly rec.



Your post really seemed to indicate that Rinaldo worked for PIV. But I think you simply didn't know (like most of the clients using a VIP Service in SXM) that Rinaldo was in fact working for a third party company. That's ok, you know!  :thumb up: 

All the other companies mentioned (St Barth Services, EasyWay and Caribbean Charter Flights) are offering SBH VIP services also. At at a higher cost because they sell the service "all together".

Obviously the rates for the SXM VIP service described above (Halley Aviation) are only for..... St Maarten. And not for a combination of SXM and SBH. But that's usually what passengers really want and need: assistance to navigate through the SXM airport. On the SBH side of things, the service is mostly about bringing the bags to/from the villa and possibly offer pre checking assistance at the SBH airport (not that this is very complicated at all) on the day of departure.

As I said I believe the SBH companies all work hard on delivering a good service on the island, including PIV, and the others.

PS: to make sure I don't get hammered again for promoting the wrong businesses:

I think, but I probably would need to be corrected on this, that only Caribbean Charter Flights is an advertiser here, therefore promoting the site sbhonline and its forums indirectly? (Premium Island Vacations is advertising villas).

----------


## didier

> While this is a nice PSA,  I suggest we on the forum should support our advertisers.



ya gotta be kidding me. 

 islander is providing a great service by informing people that they need not pay more for services in sxm than they need to.  and your response jek is that we should spend the extra money because the sbh service providers "might" advertise on this forum.  you obviously don't live in the real world where a savings of a few dollars makes a difference to your vacation.  You can blow your money on whatever you wish jek,  but please try not to tell others how they should spend their money.  

I don't need either side for services, sbh or sxm, I am fully capable of taking care of myself, therefore, saving money from both sides. 

  And for you to use the sentence, we on the forum, you must have a  mouse in your pocket? you don't speak for me or many others on the forum.

----------


## tim

I've been through SXM airport almost a hundred times, but unforeseen problems can still arise.  Last year weather caused us to miss our connection to St. Barth entirely.  We had to overnight in St. Martin at a time when there were almost no hotel rooms available.  Thank goodness Premium IV was looking after us.  They found us a hotel room, arranged for taxis to and from, and got us on the first flight out the next morning(despite the long lines at the Winair counter).  The cost of renting a villa for two weeks in the high season, along with airfare, makes for a decent investment.  The extra expense for Premium IV's services is a minor amount in comparison.

When I was living part time on the island in my own home and traveling back and forth 8 times a year, I would have never considered using a VIP transfer service.  My situation is different now.

----------


## didier

I agree with tim if you need the services, definitely use both of these companies, they both provide an excellent service.

  my problem was that the forum should be open to all information whether it cuts out the middle man or not.  its a site for information, and islander's public service announcement about who any of us could use in sxm, not just the sbh companies, was refreshing information.

----------

